# Intestinal bug



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has been having diarrhea for the last four days and has thrown up twice as well. I have had him on chicken and rice for the last three days but his stool just wasn't firming up at all. So I took him to the vet to get him checked out. Apparently there's some sort of bug going around (they think it's bacterial because it goes away with an antibiotic) and they've seen many dogs with this. Since it's not just an upset tummy, I could try to feed Kubrick a pound of rice and it still wouldn't help, so at least I know it's not something he ate. I just wanted to warn some others here in case anyone else sees these symptoms to make sure to go to the vet. 

Also, while we were there he got weighed and apparently Kubrick is now 13.75lbs and 1 lb of hair (because he has SO much hair, the vet made a joke about it ). So almost 15lbs. He's getting big! The vet says he's completely healthy and you can feel his ribs so well the vet says he's perfect. 

Oh and to top it all off he tried to lift his leg to pee today! I was having none of that and scared the crap out of him when I pulled his leg down, LOL.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope that he gets better soon. I would have been mad too about the lifting on the leg. Please keep us posted on how things are going for him!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww - poor Kubrick. Sure hope he starts to feel better fast. What antibiotic did the vet put him on? Did he say what kind of bacteria? Plus what's the matter with a guy lifting his leg? Just giving you a hard time Carolina.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope he feels better soon too as I'm sick and tired of giving a butt bath twice a day. blegh.

Kubrick is on Metronidazole. The vet didn't say what kind of bacteria it was, only that he has seen a lot of these cases lately.

As far as Kubrick raising his leg.... well, I guess I'm just mean that way.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you Lina for the warning about the bacterial virus going around. Hope Kubrick will be back to his old self now that he is on antibiotics. Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww poor Kubrick. I hope he starts feeling better soon... Very curious Lina, how did they weigh him and his hair seperately?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, that was a joke from the vet, LOL. I was saying that he is all hair so the vet broke it down that way for me. 

I fixed it above now. I can see why you were confused, it wasn't very clear that I was joking.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy. I was going to ask the exact same question about the hair and body weight?! lol... But then decided not to in fear it was a known practice and I'd look stupid.. lol

So, Lina.. whats up?? 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, see the above post.

And just for you:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha, My Vet was not so nice when I said the same thing about Cash....She still put him on a diet (then the stinker showed her and got really sick and lost weight)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Kubrick, getting all those bum bath are no fun are they big guy.

Give him some extra belly rubs for us Lina.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww. poor Kubrick. I hope he feels better soon.
Lina, are you sure "scaring the crap out of him" is a good thing considering the current consistency of said crap? 

Poor guy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! Kubrick just got ANOTHER butt bath not 5 minutes ago. I hope this medicine kicks in soon.

Susan, LOL, no kidding!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope Kubrick's tummy troubles pass quickly (no pun intended ) Butt baths are definitely the pits!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina- I hope Kubrick feels better soon. Butt baths are no fun!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh poor little guy. There has been a bug around her for humans too  Get better Kubrick


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Get well Kubrick!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get Well Soon!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kubrick...you have to get well soon.....butt baths just aren't any fun!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, poor Kubrick, I hope his gets better soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Kubrick gets better real soon. That must be a nightmare......butt baths daily-yuk!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I was having none of that and scared the crap out of him when I pulled his leg down, LOL.


 ound: You GO girl! 

Aww, poor Kubrick. (and Lina..."Giver O' Butt Baths") Did the vet check a sample on a slide? I know Oliver had loose stools or diarrhea almost all the time up until he was 6 months old. I kept asking the vets about it and they would either give an anti-diarrhea med or another round of meds for giardia (which he had as a puppy).

I took him to a different vet when he was neutered. That vet, finally looked at a sample on a slide. He said there were lots of "spiru....something", (I apologize, I can't remember the exact name...maybe I would if I heard it again) type of bacteria. He said he always sees a few, but Ollie had hundreds. The antibiotic cleared it right up. FINALLY at 6 months old, we were through with loose stools!

Anyway...aside from my little novelette (sorry!) I hope Kubrick is back to normal FAST!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carolina I am so sorry to hear about Kubrick's "squirts" . Hope he is feeling like his frisky self again soon!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, sorry to read about the pooping orgy. Butt baths are no fun at all. I really hope the Metronidazole will do its job quickly so y'all can close this nasty chapter. :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all! We'll see what tonight is like. Hopefully it will firm up a bit.

Shelly, yeah, Kubrick is on antibiotics for intestinal bacteria and inflammation. That should definitely hep him. I'm glad that you got another vet to actually give Ollie the antibiotics that he needed.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina, sorry to hear Kubrick's got the runs - what a mess! I hate butt baths!

You know, when Scout had spirulina in his stool (like Shelly mentioned), he had the most watery, nasty projectile diarrhea I'd ever seen. Anyway, the chicken and rice did nothing to firm him up. Neither did pumpkin. But the canned _Low Residue diet_ I got from the vet worked like a charm. It is prescription, comes in a can, by Eukanuba, I think.

If he's got the leaks, I might try fitting him with a human baby diaper - with a hole cut out for the tail!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> Lina, sorry to hear Kubrick's got the runs - what a mess! I hate butt baths!
> 
> You know, when Scout had spirulina in his stool (like Shelly mentioned), he had the most watery, nasty projectile diarrhea I'd ever seen. Anyway, the chicken and rice did nothing to firm him up. Neither did pumpkin. *But the canned Low Residue diet I got from the vet worked like a charm.* It is prescription, comes in a can, by Eukanuba, I think.
> 
> If he's got the leaks, I might try fitting him with a human baby diaper - with a hole cut out for the tail!


I got that from the vet today along with the antibiotic. He gave me four cans to feed Kubrick over the next four or five days. He said it should really help. I'm really glad you had a good experience with it. I'm always afraid that vets push foods on you that you don't really need, so it's great to hear that this one actually works.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, sorry to hear about Kubrick upset tummy. Hope the medication kicks in to save you some more butt baths. Kubrick, get well soon!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Poor, poor Kubrick!

Now remember, if Kubrick needs some extra TLC (and a hairy little nurse!) just give Molly a call!

But just like I don't do WINDOWS, MOLLY doesn't do butt-baths!:bathbaby:ound:ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> I got that from the vet today along with the antibiotic. He gave me four cans to feed Kubrick over the next four or five days. He said it should really help. I'm really glad you had a good experience with it. I'm always afraid that vets push foods on you that you don't really need, so it's great to hear that this one actually works.


I keep forgetting to get an extra one for the cupboard just in case. When you need it, you REALLY need it, ya know? :biggrin1:

Feel better soon, Kubrick!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, hope Kubrick is feeling better soon and that butt baths are a thing of the past. However, I think you're a mean mommy not letting your grown up little boy show off for mommy with his delicate leg lift. I'm proud to say Milo now does it so well, he looks like a ballet dancer. I was especially thrilled when he showed his talent off to me right after he'd been out for over 20 minutes doing God knows what. He walked in, lifted his leg in the foyer just outside the bathroom, where I was, shall we say, otherwise engaged. I wanted to kill Mr. Barishnikov. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> He walked in, lifted his leg in the foyer just outside the bathroom, where I was, shall we say, otherwise engaged. I wanted to kill Mr. Barishnikov. :biggrin1:


ound: ound: ound:

Thanks for giving me even MORE motivation to nip this in the butt, Geri.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Carolina --Hope he is doing better this morning!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, thanks for asking! He actually had SOFT STOOL this morning! :whoo: Not diarrhea and I am so so so happy about this, LOL. Who would have thought that soft stool would make me happy? But at least it's not grossness. I hope that he will firm right up in the next day or so.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, sounds like good news, firm it up Ku'!


----------

